
We have money to fight climate change. We're spending it on defense - aburan28
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/oct/08/climate-change-defense-spending-fighter-plane-climate-change-defense-spending-fighter-plane-program
======
heisenbit
What is the point of having nukes if one does not use them to defend against
icebergs?

~~~
qbrass
Nuclear winter solves global warming.

